

Lawrence Lessig: We the People, and the Republic we must reclaim - sinak
http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_the_republic_we_must_reclaim.html?id=1

======
lifeguard
Good to see this presentation evolving.

Related graph:

"Infographics on the distribution of wealth in America, highlighting both the
inequality and the difference between our perception of inequality and the
actual numbers" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPKKQnijnsM>

